# 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment in the Savannah, GA St. Patrick's Day Parade.



## Trip_Wire (Mar 17, 2011)

Attached Pictures.:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 18, 2011)

Cool photos!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

